# [HELP] Errore ricompilazione kernel --> [RISOLTO]

## xhunter

Salve,

Ieri mentre che mi accingevo a mettere "build-in" i moduli per l'ACPI, alla fine della compilazione mi ha dato errore:

Error 2: Module....... (ora non ricordo di preciso)

Mi sono però reso conto che basta che attivo un modulo (qualsiasi esso sia) o qualcosa nel kernel che automaticamente alla fine della compilazione mi da sempre lo stesso errore.

Da cosa può essere causato? La prima compilazione per l'installazione del sistema è andata a buon fine senza nessun tipo di problemi.

Kernel montato: 2.6.15-gentoo-r1.

Se avete bisogno del log della compilazione fatemi sapere (credo di si) e volevo anche sapere se gentoo scriva da qualche parte il log della compilazione onde evitare di dover ricompilare tutto e fare un Copy&Paste.

Attendo vostre risposte!

Un saluto

XhunterLast edited by xhunter on Fri Feb 10, 2006 5:05 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## u238

prova dai un

```

make clean

```

e poi prova a ricompilare

----------

## xhunter

Uso Genkernel per compilare....non lo fa lui?

----------

## u238

ah.. mai provato genkernel.. sempre configurato a manina... non T posso aiutare sorry!

----------

## xhunter

Ok....grazie  :Smile: 

Altre idee?

----------

## Sasdo

posta l'intero errore, non so se venga salvato il log da qualche parte....

----------

## Cazzantonio

Se non posti l'errore preciso dubito che qualcuno ti possa aiutare... si tratta soprattutto di sparare soluzioni a caso   :Wink: 

----------

## xhunter

ora metto il pc a compilare e poi vi posto l'errore....il tempo che ci vuole  :Smile: 

----------

## xhunter

*********************

Ecco cosa mi dice il bellissimo Genkernel.

Mi dispiace per la lunghezza del post!

Ma la cosa strana è che la prima volta tutto OK! Ora basta che aggiungo una qualsiasi cosa fa sempre errore :S

*********************

//////////////////////////////////////////////////////

```
* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.3.10

* Running with options: --menuconfig all

* Linux Kernel 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 for x86...

* kernel: >> Running mrproper...

* config: Using config from /etc/kernels/kernel-config-x86-2.6.15-gentoo-r1

*         Previous config backed up to .config.bak

*         >> Running oldconfig...

* kernel: >> Cleaning...

* config: >> Invoking menuconfig...

#

# using defaults found in .config

#

*** End of Linux kernel configuration.

*** Execute 'make' to build the kernel or try 'make help'.

*         >> Compiling 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 bzImage...

*         >> Compiling 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 modules...

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "modules" target...

* -- Grepping log... --

  SCSI media changer support (CHR_DEV_SCH) [M/n/y/?] m

  *

  * Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

  *

  Probe all LUNs on each SCSI device (SCSI_MULTI_LUN) [N/y/?] n

  Verbose SCSI error reporting (kernel size +=12K) (SCSI_CONSTANTS) [N/y/?] n

--

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/cpu/proc.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/cpu/amd.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/cpu/cyrix.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/cpu/centaur.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/cpu/transmeta.o

dnsdomainname: Host name lookup failure

--

  CC      kernel/pid.o

  CC      mm/pdflush.o

  CC      kernel/rcupdate.o

  CC      mm/readahead.o

  CC      kernel/intermodule.o

kernel/intermodule.c:178: warning: `inter_module_register' is deprecated (declared at kernel/intermodule.c:38)

kernel/intermodule.c:179: warning: `inter_module_unregister' is deprecated (declared at kernel/intermodule.c:78)

kernel/intermodule.c:181: warning: `inter_module_put' is deprecated (declared at kernel/intermodule.c:159)

--

  CC      kernel/power/process.o

  CC      kernel/power/console.o

  CC      mm/thrash.o

  CC      mm/shmem.o

  CC      kernel/power/pm.o

kernel/power/pm.c:259: warning: `pm_register' is deprecated (declared at kernel/power/pm.c:63)

kernel/power/pm.c:260: warning: `pm_unregister' is deprecated (declared at kernel/power/pm.c:86)

kernel/power/pm.c:261: warning: `pm_unregister_all' is deprecated (declared at kernel/power/pm.c:115)

kernel/power/pm.c:262: warning: `pm_send_all' is deprecated (declared at kernel/power/pm.c:234)

--

  CC      drivers/char/speakup/speakup.o

  CC      fs/udf/inode.o

  CC      fs/udf/lowlevel.o

  CC      drivers/char/speakup/speakup_drvcommon.o

  CC      fs/udf/namei.o

drivers/char/speakup/speakup_drvcommon.c:37: warning: `module_name' defined but not used

--

  LD      drivers/scsi/qla2xxx/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/scsi/sym53c8xx_2/built-in.o

  CC      drivers/scsi/megaraid.o

  CC      net/core/sysctl_net_core.o

drivers/scsi/megaraid.c: In function `issue_scb':

drivers/scsi/megaraid.c:1151: warning: passing arg 2 of `writel' makes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/scsi/megaraid.c: In function `issue_scb_block':

drivers/scsi/megaraid.c:1214: warning: passing arg 2 of `writel' makes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/scsi/megaraid.c:1227: warning: passing arg 2 of `writel' makes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/scsi/megaraid.c:1229: warning: passing arg 1 of `readl' makes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/scsi/megaraid.c: In function `megaraid_isr_memmapped':

drivers/scsi/megaraid.c:1359: warning: passing arg 1 of `readl' makes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/scsi/megaraid.c:1366: warning: passing arg 2 of `writel' makes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/scsi/megaraid.c:1385: warning: passing arg 2 of `writel' makes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/scsi/megaraid.c:1389: warning: passing arg 1 of `readl' makes pointer from integer without a cast

  CC      net/core/dev.o

drivers/scsi/megaraid.c: In function `mega_internal_command':

drivers/scsi/megaraid.c:4472: warning: unused variable `flags'

--

  CC      net/xfrm/xfrm_algo.o

  LD      net/xfrm/built-in.o

  LD      net/built-in.o

  GEN     .version

  CHK     include/linux/compile.h

dnsdomainname: Host name lookup failure

--

  CC [M]  arch/i386/kernel/microcode.o

  LD [M]  arch/i386/crypto/aes-i586.o

  CC [M]  fs/binfmt_aout.o

  CC [M]  arch/i386/kernel/apm.o

arch/i386/kernel/apm.c: In function `suspend':

arch/i386/kernel/apm.c:1204: warning: `pm_send_all' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/pm_legacy.h:31)

arch/i386/kernel/apm.c:1258: warning: `pm_send_all' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/pm_legacy.h:31)

arch/i386/kernel/apm.c: In function `check_events':

arch/i386/kernel/apm.c:1379: warning: `pm_send_all' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/pm_legacy.h:31)

--

  CC [M]  drivers/char/tpm/tpm_atmel.o

  CC [M]  fs/nls/nls_cp855.o

  CC [M]  drivers/char/tpm/tpm_infineon.o

  CC [M]  fs/nls/nls_cp857.o

drivers/char/tpm/tpm_infineon.c: In function `tpm_inf_pnp_probe':

drivers/char/tpm/tpm_infineon.c:443: warning: unsigned int format, long unsigned int arg (arg 4)

--

  LD [M]  drivers/media/video/ovcamchip/ovcamchip.o

  CC [M]  drivers/media/video/saa7134/saa7134-cards.o

  LD [M]  net/bluetooth/rfcomm/rfcomm.o

  LD [M]  net/bluetooth/bluetooth.o

make[2]: *** No rule to make target `net/ieee80211/ieee80211_module.s', needed by `net/ieee80211/ieee80211_module.o'.  Stop.

make[1]: *** [net/ieee80211] Error 2

make: *** [net] Error 2

--

  LD [M]  drivers/media/video/saa7134/saa7134.o

  CC [M]  drivers/message/fusion/mptbase.o

  LD [M]  drivers/media/video/bttv.o

  CC [M]  drivers/mmc/mmc_block.o

drivers/mmc/mmc_block.c: In function `mmc_blk_probe':

drivers/mmc/mmc_block.c:422: warning: long unsigned int format, different type arg (arg 5)

--

  CC [M]  drivers/net/sungem_phy.o

  CC [M]  drivers/message/fusion/mptlan.o

  CC [M]  drivers/net/cassini.o

  CC [M]  drivers/message/i2o/bus-osm.o

drivers/net/cassini.c: In function `cas_tx':

drivers/net/cassini.c:1929: warning: long unsigned int format, different type arg (arg 4)

--

  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/psi240i.o

  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/BusLogic.o

  CC [M]  drivers/net/sundance.o

  CC [M]  drivers/net/hamachi.o

drivers/scsi/BusLogic.c: In function `BusLogic_InitializeProbeInfoListISA':

drivers/scsi/BusLogic.c:583: warning: `check_region' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/ioport.h:124)

drivers/scsi/BusLogic.c:585: warning: `check_region' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/ioport.h:124)

drivers/scsi/BusLogic.c:587: warning: `check_region' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/ioport.h:124)

drivers/scsi/BusLogic.c:589: warning: `check_region' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/ioport.h:124)

drivers/scsi/BusLogic.c:591: warning: `check_region' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/ioport.h:124)

drivers/scsi/BusLogic.c:593: warning: `check_region' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/ioport.h:124)

drivers/scsi/BusLogic.c: In function `BusLogic_InitializeMultiMasterProbeInfo':

drivers/scsi/BusLogic.c:799: warning: `check_region' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/ioport.h:124)

drivers/scsi/BusLogic.c:809: warning: `check_region' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/ioport.h:124)

drivers/scsi/BusLogic.c:811: warning: `check_region' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/ioport.h:124)

drivers/scsi/BusLogic.c:813: warning: `check_region' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/ioport.h:124)

drivers/scsi/BusLogic.c:815: warning: `check_region' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/ioport.h:124)

drivers/scsi/BusLogic.c:817: warning: `check_region' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/ioport.h:124)

  CC [M]  drivers/net/seeq8005.o

  CC [M]  drivers/net/sb1000.o

drivers/scsi/BusLogic.c: At top level:

drivers/scsi/BusLogic.c:2960: warning: `BusLogic_AbortCommand' defined but not used

--

  CC [M]  drivers/net/wd.o

  CC [M]  drivers/net/3c503.o

  CC [M]  drivers/net/ne.o

  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/aha1542.o

In file included from drivers/scsi/aha1542.c:43:

include/linux/mca-legacy.h:12:2: warning: #warning "MCA legacy - please move your driver to the new sysfs api"

--

  CC [M]  drivers/net/ne3210.o

  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/in2000.o

  CC [M]  drivers/net/b44.o

  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/NCR53c406a.o

  CC [M]  drivers/net/forcedeth.o

drivers/scsi/NCR53c406a.c:610: warning: `NCR53c406a_setup' defined but not used

--

  CC [M]  drivers/net/ppp_synctty.o

  CC [M]  drivers/net/ppp_deflate.o

  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/pas16.o

  CC [M]  drivers/net/bsd_comp.o

  CC [M]  drivers/net/pppox.o

drivers/scsi/NCR5380.c:359: warning: `phases' defined but not used

  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/t128.o

  CC [M]  drivers/net/pppoe.o

drivers/scsi/NCR5380.c:359: warning: `phases' defined but not used

  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/dmx3191d.o

  CC [M]  drivers/net/slip.o

drivers/scsi/NCR5380.c:633: warning: `NCR5380_print_options' defined but not used

drivers/scsi/NCR5380.c:708: warning: `NCR5380_proc_info' defined but not used

drivers/scsi/NCR5380.c:359: warning: `phases' defined but not used

drivers/scsi/NCR5380.c:579: warning: `NCR5380_probe_irq' defined but not used

  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/dtc.o

  CC [M]  drivers/net/dummy.o

drivers/scsi/NCR5380.c:359: warning: `phases' defined but not used

--

  CC [M]  drivers/net/lance.o

  CC [M]  drivers/net/defxx.o

  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/tmscsim.o

  CC [M]  drivers/net/at1700.o

In file included from drivers/net/at1700.c:42:

include/linux/mca-legacy.h:12:2: warning: #warning "MCA legacy - please move your driver to the new sysfs api"

--

  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/atp870u.o

  CC [M]  drivers/net/3c507.o

  CC [M]  drivers/net/3c509.o

  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/gdth.o

drivers/net/3c509.c: In function `el3_common_remove':

drivers/net/3c509.c:367: warning: `pm_unregister' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/pm_legacy.h:21)

drivers/net/3c509.c: In function `el3_probe':

drivers/net/3c509.c:577: warning: `pm_register' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/pm_legacy.h:16)

  CC [M]  drivers/net/3c515.o

  CC [M]  drivers/net/eexpress.o

In file included from drivers/net/eexpress.c:116:

include/linux/mca-legacy.h:12:2: warning: #warning "MCA legacy - please move your driver to the new sysfs api"

--

  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/ahci.o

  CC [M]  drivers/net/lp486e.o

  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/sata_svw.o

  CC [M]  drivers/net/eth16i.o

drivers/scsi/sata_svw.c: In function `k2_sata_tf_load':

drivers/scsi/sata_svw.c:113: warning: passing arg 2 of `writeb' makes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/scsi/sata_svw.c:118: warning: passing arg 2 of `writew' makes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/scsi/sata_svw.c:119: warning: passing arg 2 of `writew' makes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/scsi/sata_svw.c:120: warning: passing arg 2 of `writew' makes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/scsi/sata_svw.c:121: warning: passing arg 2 of `writew' makes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/scsi/sata_svw.c:122: warning: passing arg 2 of `writew' makes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/scsi/sata_svw.c:124: warning: passing arg 2 of `writew' makes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/scsi/sata_svw.c:125: warning: passing arg 2 of `writew' makes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/scsi/sata_svw.c:126: warning: passing arg 2 of `writew' makes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/scsi/sata_svw.c:127: warning: passing arg 2 of `writew' makes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/scsi/sata_svw.c:128: warning: passing arg 2 of `writew' makes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/scsi/sata_svw.c:132: warning: passing arg 2 of `writeb' makes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/scsi/sata_svw.c: In function `k2_sata_tf_read':

drivers/scsi/sata_svw.c:144: warning: passing arg 1 of `readw' makes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/scsi/sata_svw.c:145: warning: passing arg 1 of `readw' makes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/scsi/sata_svw.c:146: warning: passing arg 1 of `readw' makes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/scsi/sata_svw.c:147: warning: passing arg 1 of `readw' makes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/scsi/sata_svw.c:148: warning: passing arg 1 of `readw' makes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/scsi/sata_svw.c:149: warning: passing arg 1 of `readw' makes pointer from integer without a cast

  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/ata_piix.o

  CC [M]  drivers/net/cs89x0.o

  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/sata_promise.o

  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/sata_qstor.o

drivers/net/cs89x0.c:186: warning: `netcard_portlist' defined but not used

--

  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/sata_sil.o

  CC [M]  drivers/net/dl2k.o

  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/sata_via.o

  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/sata_vsc.o

drivers/scsi/sata_vsc.c: In function `vsc_sata_tf_load':

drivers/scsi/sata_vsc.c:133: warning: passing arg 2 of `writew' makes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/scsi/sata_vsc.c:134: warning: passing arg 2 of `writew' makes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/scsi/sata_vsc.c:135: warning: passing arg 2 of `writew' makes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/scsi/sata_vsc.c:136: warning: passing arg 2 of `writew' makes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/scsi/sata_vsc.c:137: warning: passing arg 2 of `writew' makes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/scsi/sata_vsc.c:139: warning: passing arg 2 of `writew' makes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/scsi/sata_vsc.c:140: warning: passing arg 2 of `writew' makes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/scsi/sata_vsc.c:141: warning: passing arg 2 of `writew' makes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/scsi/sata_vsc.c:142: warning: passing arg 2 of `writew' makes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/scsi/sata_vsc.c:143: warning: passing arg 2 of `writew' makes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/scsi/sata_vsc.c:147: warning: passing arg 2 of `writeb' makes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/scsi/sata_vsc.c: In function `vsc_sata_tf_read':

drivers/scsi/sata_vsc.c:159: warning: passing arg 1 of `readw' makes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/scsi/sata_vsc.c:160: warning: passing arg 1 of `readw' makes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/scsi/sata_vsc.c:161: warning: passing arg 1 of `readw' makes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/scsi/sata_vsc.c:162: warning: passing arg 1 of `readw' makes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/scsi/sata_vsc.c:163: warning: passing arg 1 of `readw' makes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/scsi/sata_vsc.c:164: warning: passing arg 1 of `readw' makes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/scsi/sata_vsc.c: In function `vsc_sata_setup_port':

drivers/scsi/sata_vsc.c:283: warning: passing arg 2 of `writel' makes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/scsi/sata_vsc.c:284: warning: passing arg 2 of `writel' makes pointer from integer without a cast

--

  CC [M]  drivers/net/sk98lin/sktimer.o

  CC [M]  drivers/net/sk98lin/skvpd.o

  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/pcmcia/fdomain_stub.o

  CC [M]  drivers/net/sk98lin/skxmac2.o

  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/pcmcia/fdomain_core.o

drivers/scsi/fdomain.c:425: warning: `ports' defined but not used

drivers/scsi/fdomain.c:469: warning: `signatures' defined but not used

drivers/scsi/fdomain.c:652: warning: `fdomain_get_irq' defined but not used

--

  LD [M]  drivers/scsi/qla2xxx/qla2300.o

  LD [M]  drivers/scsi/qla2xxx/qla2322.o

  LD [M]  drivers/scsi/qla2xxx/qla6312.o

  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/sym53c8xx_2/sym_fw.o

In file included from drivers/net/tokenring/smctr.c:46:

include/linux/mca-legacy.h:12:2: warning: #warning "MCA legacy - please move your driver to the new sysfs api"

drivers/net/tokenring/smctr.c: In function `smctr_load_firmware':

drivers/net/tokenring/smctr.c:2981: warning: assignment discards qualifiers from pointer target type

--

  CC [M]  drivers/net/wan/pc300_drv.o

  CC [M]  drivers/usb/host/uhci-hcd.o

  CC [M]  drivers/net/wan/pc300_tty.o

  CC [M]  drivers/usb/host/sl811-hcd.o

drivers/net/wan/pc300_tty.c: In function `cpc_tty_rx_work':

drivers/net/wan/pc300_tty.c:692: warning: passing arg 1 of `kfree' discards qualifiers from pointer target type

--

  CC [M]  drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.o

  CC [M]  drivers/usb/input/hid-tmff.o

In file included from drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:168:

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.h:42:27: net/ieee80211.h: No such file or directory

In file included from drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:168:

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.h:798: error: invalid application of `sizeof' to an incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.h:799: error: field `header' has incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c: In function `ipw2100_set_scan_options':

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:1619: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:1619: error: `SEC_ENABLED' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:1619: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:1619: error: for each function it appears in.)

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:1619: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c: In function `ipw2100_start_scan':

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:1648: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c: In function `ipw2100_net_init':

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:1788: warning: implicit declaration of function `ieee80211_priv'

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:1788: warning: initialization makes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c: In function `isr_indicate_associated':

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:1935: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:1935: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c: In function `isr_indicate_association_lost':

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:2040: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:2040: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:2040: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:2040: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c: In function `isr_scan_complete':

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:2080: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c: In function `ipw2100_corruption_detected':

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:2345: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c: At top level:

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:2350: warning: `struct ieee80211_rx_stats' declared inside parameter list

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:2350: warning: its scope is only this definition or declaration, which is probably not what you want

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c: In function `isr_rx':

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:2362: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:2367: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:2373: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:2377: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:2382: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:2402: warning: implicit declaration of function `ieee80211_rx'

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:2408: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c: In function `__ipw2100_rx_process':

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:2492: error: variable `stats' has initializer but incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:2493: error: unknown field `mac_time' specified in initializer

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:2493: warning: excess elements in struct initializer

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:2493: warning: (near initialization for `stats')

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:2492: error: storage size of `stats' isn't known

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:2538: error: `IEEE80211_STATMASK_RSSI' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:2539: error: `IEEE80211_24GHZ_BAND' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:2558: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:2565: warning: implicit declaration of function `WLAN_FC_GET_TYPE'

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:2566: error: `IEEE80211_FTYPE_MGMT' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:2567: warning: implicit declaration of function `ieee80211_rx_mgt'

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:2571: error: `IEEE80211_FTYPE_CTL' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:2574: error: `IEEE80211_FTYPE_DATA' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:2492: warning: unused variable `stats'

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c: In function `__ipw2100_tx_process':

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:2761: warning: implicit declaration of function `ieee80211_txb_free'

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c: In function `ipw2100_tx_send_data':

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:2917: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:2926: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:2940: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:2942: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:2945: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:2945: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:2946: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:2946: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:2947: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:2950: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:2950: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:2951: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:2951: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:2959: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:2960: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:2962: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:2963: error: `IEEE80211_3ADDR_LEN' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:2969: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:2984: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:2986: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:2996: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:3000: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:3019: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c: In function `ipw2100_tx':

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:3210: warning: initialization makes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:3219: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:3233: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:3233: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c: In function `ipw2100_switch_mode':

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:3844: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:3863: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:3869: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c: In function `show_internals':

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:3898: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:3898: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:3930: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c: In function `show_scan_age':

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:4057: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c: In function `store_scan_age':

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:4088: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c: In function `ipw2100_rx_allocate':

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:4471: error: invalid application of `sizeof' to an incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c: In function `ipw2100_set_channel':

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:4655: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c: In function `ipw2100_system_config':

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:4708: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c: In function `ipw2100_set_security_information':

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:5059: error: `SEC_LEVEL_0' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:5062: error: `SEC_LEVEL_1' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:5066: error: `SEC_LEVEL_2' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:5070: error: `SEC_LEVEL_2_CKIP' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:5074: error: `SEC_LEVEL_3' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c: In function `ipw2100_set_tx_power':

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:5115: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c: In function `ipw2100_set_ibss_beacon_interval':

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:5137: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c: In function `ipw2100_configure_security':

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:5360: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:5363: error: `SEC_LEVEL_0' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:5366: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:5366: error: `SEC_AUTH_MODE' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:5367: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:5367: error: `WLAN_AUTH_SHARED_KEY' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:5371: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:5371: error: `SEC_LEVEL' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:5372: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:5375: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:5375: error: `SEC_UNICAST_GROUP' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:5376: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:5386: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:5388: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:5389: error: `WEP_KEY_LEN' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:5389: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:5389: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:5389: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:5389: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:5390: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:5393: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:5394: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:5401: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:5408: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c: At top level:

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:5433: warning: `struct ieee80211_security' declared inside parameter list

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c: In function `shim__set_security':

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:5435: warning: initialization makes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:5443: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:5444: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:5444: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:5445: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:5446: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:5448: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:5448: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:5448: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:5448: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:5448: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:5448: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:5448: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:5450: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:5450: error: `SEC_LEVEL_1' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:5451: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:5454: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:5458: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:5458: error: `SEC_ACTIVE_KEY' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:5459: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:5459: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:5460: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:5461: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:5461: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:5462: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:5464: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:5469: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:5469: error: `SEC_AUTH_MODE' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:5470: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:5470: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:5471: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:5471: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:5472: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:5476: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:5476: error: `SEC_ENABLED' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:5476: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:5476: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:5477: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:5478: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:5478: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:5483: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:5483: error: `SEC_ENCRYPT' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:5484: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:5484: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:5486: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:5486: error: `SEC_LEVEL' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:5486: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:5486: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:5487: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:5487: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:5488: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c: In function `ipw2100_adapter_setup':

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:5526: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:5545: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:5549: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:5592: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c: In function `ipw2100_set_address':

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:5628: warning: initialization makes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c: In function `ipw2100_open':

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:5656: warning: initialization makes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c: In function `ipw2100_close':

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:5672: warning: initialization makes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c: In function `ipw2100_tx_timeout':

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:5711: warning: initialization makes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:5713: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:5716: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c: In function `ipw2100_stats':

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:5733: warning: initialization makes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:5735: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c: In function `ipw2100_wpa_enable':

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:5806: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c: In function `ipw2100_wpa_set_auth_algs':

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:5819: error: variable `sec' has initializer but incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:5820: error: unknown field `flags' specified in initializer

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:5820: error: `SEC_AUTH_MODE' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:5820: warning: excess elements in struct initializer

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:5820: warning: (near initialization for `sec')

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:5819: error: storage size of `sec' isn't known

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:5825: error: `WLAN_AUTH_SHARED_KEY' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:5826: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:5828: error: `WLAN_AUTH_OPEN' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:5829: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:5833: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:5834: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:5834: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:5819: warning: unused variable `sec'

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c: In function `ipw_ethtool_get_drvinfo':

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:6215: warning: initialization makes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c: In function `ipw2100_ethtool_get_link':

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:6232: warning: initialization makes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c: In function `ipw2100_alloc_device':

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:6323: warning: implicit declaration of function `alloc_ieee80211'

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:6323: warning: assignment makes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:6326: warning: assignment makes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:6331: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:6332: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:6334: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:6335: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:6372: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:6373: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:6374: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:6375: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:6380: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:6384: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:6389: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:6409: error: `DEFAULT_FTS' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c: In function `ipw2100_pci_init_one':

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:6505: warning: assignment makes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:6644: warning: implicit declaration of function `free_ieee80211'

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c: In function `ipw2100_wx_get_name':

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:6915: warning: initialization makes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c: In function `ipw2100_wx_set_freq':

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:6929: warning: initialization makes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:6933: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c: In function `ipw2100_wx_get_freq':

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:6979: warning: initialization makes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c: In function `ipw2100_wx_set_mode':

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:7000: warning: initialization makes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:7005: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c: In function `ipw2100_wx_get_mode':

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:7043: warning: initialization makes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:7045: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c: In function `ipw2100_wx_get_range':

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:7078: warning: initialization makes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:7119: error: `MIN_FRAG_THRESHOLD' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:7120: error: `MAX_FRAG_THRESHOLD' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:7137: error: `WEP_KEYS' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:7140: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c: In function `ipw2100_wx_set_wap':

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:7196: warning: initialization makes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c: In function `ipw2100_wx_get_wap':

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:7251: warning: initialization makes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c: In function `ipw2100_wx_set_essid':

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:7270: warning: initialization makes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c: In function `ipw2100_wx_get_essid':

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:7324: warning: initialization makes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c: In function `ipw2100_wx_set_nick':

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:7351: warning: initialization makes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c: In function `ipw2100_wx_get_nick':

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:7373: warning: initialization makes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c: In function `ipw2100_wx_set_rate':

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:7388: warning: initialization makes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c: In function `ipw2100_wx_get_rate':

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:7428: warning: initialization makes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c: In function `ipw2100_wx_set_rts':

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:7480: warning: initialization makes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c: In function `ipw2100_wx_get_rts':

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:7519: warning: initialization makes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c: In function `ipw2100_wx_set_txpow':

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:7536: warning: initialization makes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:7539: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c: In function `ipw2100_wx_get_txpow':

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:7575: warning: initialization makes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:7577: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c: In function `ipw2100_wx_set_frag':

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:7607: warning: initialization makes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:7614: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:7614: error: `DEFAULT_FTS' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:7616: error: `MIN_FRAG_THRESHOLD' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:7617: error: `MAX_FRAG_THRESHOLD' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:7620: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:7621: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c: In function `ipw2100_wx_get_frag':

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:7637: warning: initialization makes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c: In function `ipw2100_wx_set_retry':

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:7651: warning: initialization makes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c: In function `ipw2100_wx_get_retry':

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:7699: warning: initialization makes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c: In function `ipw2100_wx_set_scan':

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:7727: warning: initialization makes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c: In function `ipw2100_wx_get_scan':

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:7757: warning: initialization makes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:7758: warning: implicit declaration of function `ieee80211_wx_get_scan'

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c: In function `ipw2100_wx_set_encode':

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:7772: warning: initialization makes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:7773: warning: implicit declaration of function `ieee80211_wx_set_encode'

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c: In function `ipw2100_wx_get_encode':

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:7784: warning: initialization makes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:7785: warning: implicit declaration of function `ieee80211_wx_get_encode'

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c: In function `ipw2100_wx_set_power':

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:7792: warning: initialization makes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c: In function `ipw2100_wx_get_power':

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:7841: warning: initialization makes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c: In function `ipw2100_wx_set_genie':

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:7866: warning: initialization makes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:7870: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:7873: error: `MAX_WPA_IE_LEN' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:7883: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:7884: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:7885: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:7887: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:7888: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:7889: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:7892: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:7892: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c: In function `ipw2100_wx_get_genie':

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:7902: warning: initialization makes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:7905: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:7905: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:7910: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:7913: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:7914: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:7914: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:7914: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:7914: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:7914: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c: In function `ipw2100_wx_set_auth':

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:7924: warning: initialization makes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:7942: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:7942: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:7943: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:7943: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:7946: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:7946: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:7949: error: `IEEE80211_CRYPTO_TKIP_COUNTERMEASURES' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:7953: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:7953: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:7969: error: variable `sec' has initializer but incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:7970: error: unknown field `flags' specified in initializer

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:7970: error: `SEC_ENABLED' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:7970: warning: excess elements in struct initializer

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:7970: warning: (near initialization for `sec')

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:7971: error: unknown field `enabled' specified in initializer

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:7971: warning: excess elements in struct initializer

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:7971: warning: (near initialization for `sec')

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:7969: error: storage size of `sec' isn't known

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:7973: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:7978: error: `SEC_LEVEL' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:7979: error: `SEC_LEVEL_0' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:7982: error: `SEC_LEVEL_1' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:7984: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:7985: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:7985: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:7969: warning: unused variable `sec'

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:7998: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:8003: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c: In function `ipw2100_wx_get_auth':

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:8017: warning: initialization makes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:8035: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:8035: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:8036: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:8042: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:8042: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:8043: error: `IEEE80211_CRYPTO_TKIP_COUNTERMEASURES' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:8048: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:8052: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:8056: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:8060: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:8065: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c: In function `ipw2100_wx_set_encodeext':

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:8079: warning: initialization makes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:8080: warning: implicit declaration of function `ieee80211_wx_set_encodeext'

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c: In function `ipw2100_wx_get_encodeext':

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:8088: warning: initialization makes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:8089: warning: implicit declaration of function `ieee80211_wx_get_encodeext'

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c: In function `ipw2100_wx_set_mlme':

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:8097: warning: initialization makes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c: In function `ipw2100_wx_set_promisc':

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:8129: warning: initialization makes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:8141: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:8148: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c: In function `ipw2100_wx_reset':

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:8160: warning: initialization makes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c: In function `ipw2100_wx_set_powermode':

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:8172: warning: initialization makes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c: In function `ipw2100_wx_get_powermode':

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:8200: warning: initialization makes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c: In function `ipw2100_wx_set_preamble':

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:8236: warning: initialization makes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c: In function `ipw2100_wx_get_preamble':

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:8269: warning: initialization makes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c: In function `ipw2100_wx_set_crc_check':

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:8284: warning: initialization makes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c: In function `ipw2100_wx_get_crc_check':

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:8316: warning: initialization makes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c: In function `ipw2100_wx_wireless_stats':

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:8474: warning: initialization makes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c: In function `ipw2100_wx_event_work':

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:8633: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:8633: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c: In function `ipw2100_get_firmware':

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:8722: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

  CC [M]  drivers/usb/input/hid-ff.o

make[3]: *** [drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** [drivers/net/wireless] Error 2

make[1]: *** [drivers/net] Error 2

--

  CC [M]  drivers/usb/misc/uss720.o

  CC [M]  drivers/usb/misc/sisusbvga/sisusb.o

  CC [M]  drivers/usb/net/zd1201.o

drivers/usb/net/zd1201.c:24:27: net/ieee80211.h: No such file or directory

drivers/usb/net/zd1201.c: In function `zd1201_usbrx':

drivers/usb/net/zd1201.c:341: error: `IEEE80211_SCTL_FRAG' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/usb/net/zd1201.c:341: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

drivers/usb/net/zd1201.c:341: error: for each function it appears in.)

drivers/usb/net/zd1201.c:342: error: `IEEE80211_FCTL_MOREFRAGS' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/usb/net/zd1201.c:352: error: `IEEE80211_DATA_LEN' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/usb/net/zd1201.c:358: error: `IEEE80211_SCTL_SEQ' undeclared (first use in this function)

make[3]: *** [drivers/usb/net/zd1201.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** [drivers/usb/net] Error 2

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

  CC [M]  drivers/usb/misc/sisusbvga/sisusb_init.o

  CC [M]  drivers/usb/misc/sisusbvga/sisusb_con.o

  LD [M]  drivers/usb/misc/sisusbvga/sisusbvga.o

make[1]: *** [drivers/usb] Error 2

make: *** [drivers] Error 2

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.3.10

* Running with options: --menuconfig all

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "modules" target...

* -- End log... --

* Please consult /var/log/genkernel.log for more information and any

* errors that were reported above.

* Report any genkernel bugs to bugs.gentoo.org and

* assign your bug to genkernel@gentoo.org. Please include

* as much information as you can in your bug report; attaching

* /var/log/genkernel.log so that your issue can be dealt with effectively.

*

* Please do *not* report compilation failures as genkernel bugs!

*
```

Edit Cazzantonio ---- Usiamo il bbcode per favore -- Scusami  :Smile: 

----------

## randomaze

Prova a fare qualcosa tipo:

```

# cd /usr/src/linux

# mv .config vecchio.config

# genkernel .....

```

ovvero ad eliminare il vecchio file di configurazione lasciando che genkernel ne crei uno completamente nuovo....

----------

## xhunter

provo e vi faccio sapere.....

----------

## xhunter

Sempre errore......

Qualsiasi modulo aggiunga mi da errore....

Non so che fare.....  :Sad: 

----------

## gutter

Ultima spiaggia  :Wink: :

prova un:

```

# cd /usr/src/linux

# make mrproper

```

----------

## xhunter

A questo punto potrebbe essere un problema del GenKernel??

Mi potreste dare i passaggi per una compilazione "a manina" del kernel cosi provo così??

Grazie

----------

## Sasdo

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/2005.1/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=7#doc_chap3

=)

----------

## xhunter

Tnx  :Smile: 

Provo subito  :Smile: 

.....Tentar non nuoce.... =)

----------

## xhunter

Si blocca sempre.....

Uff....ma io mi chiedo come mai tutti questi warning?

----------

## gutter

 *xhunter wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Uff....ma io mi chiedo come mai tutti questi warning?

 

Hai provato a lanciare i miei comandi?

----------

## xhunter

si ho fatto i "tuoi comandi"  :Smile: 

ma non va...sempre lo stesso problema....

Proverò a riscaricare i sorgenti del kernel e ricompilarli....

Vediamo che esce....

----------

## gutter

Mi butto   :Very Happy:  . 

Non è che per caso hai emerso

```

*  net-wireless/ieee80211

      Latest version available: 1.1.9

      Latest version installed: 1.1.9

      Size of downloaded files: 64 kB

      Homepage:    http://ieee80211.sourceforge.net

      Description: Generic IEEE 802.11 network subsystem for Linux

      License:     GPL-2

```

Cancellato (come suggerisce alla fine dell'emersione dell'ebuild) alcuni degli header relativi a ieee80211 e poi hai disinstallato il package in questione?!?

Se si prova a riemergere il pacchetto sopradetto.

----------

## xhunter

ho provato ma non lo emerge perchè mi dice che si deve disabilitare [CONFIG_IEEE80211] dal kernel....

Ma io non posso perchè mi da errore la compilazione  :Smile: 

----------

## gutter

 *xhunter wrote:*   

> ho provato ma non lo emerge perchè mi dice che si deve disabilitare [CONFIG_IEEE80211] dal kernel....
> 
> Ma io non posso perchè mi da errore la compilazione 

 

Devi disabilitare quell'opzione:

```

# cd /usr/src/linux

# make xconfig
```

cerca l'opzione corrispondente e disabilitala.

----------

## xhunter

fatto! 

Risolto  :Wink: 

Grazie a tutti per l'aiuto!

----------

